# Fair Housing and Service Dogs



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

It doesn't sound right, but it's been too long since I have looked at the laws to say for sure.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Eowyn said:


> It doesn't sound right, but it's been too long since I have looked at the laws to say for sure.


Yah I am posting here to see if anyone can enlighten me on it some more or has knowledge..From what I can see its hard to tell. Its like they are walking that thin line between legal and illegal not sure..


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is an faq that may have your answer. I didn't look over the exact paperwork (my internet is really limited at home) but I didn't think anything more than a letter from a doctor was required. It might be legal for them to ask for paper work to be filled out though, I don't know. Not all landlords are required to accept service dogs though. That info is also included in this faq. 
Frequently Asked Questions - Housing | Service Dog Central


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

humm interesting...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hopefully others will chime in. It is my understanding that you cannot be asked why you need your service dog nor what the dog does exactly.


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Brave said:


> Hopefully others will chime in. It is my understanding that you cannot be asked why you need your service dog nor what the dog does exactly.


Yah I feel there paper work is a little intrusive asking a bit too much. so that why i am looking around thanks


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wonder if it is your landlord's insurance company that is asking for the information. Your landlord is liable for your dog being there, service dog or not, and there are particular breeds that some insurance companies will not cover.

Looks like they might be using the same forms for a service dog that they use to make sure the apartment matches the disability of the renter.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

You can poke around the HUD website, there is a wealth of info there including a hotline to ask questions.
Housing Discrimination/U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD)


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

interesting you have a point there about the companies insurance asking for that information. some of the things they're asking for I think it's still a little much. i'm just surprised after three years finally being asked system information. in general they have changed their pet policy and now start charging monthly rents for pets in my personal opinion it's all away to get some sort of money it doesn't bother me too much because I think I should be covered. I think I have rights under the disability act that protect me from companies that make life harder for people with disabilities anyway I'm just looking around that's all I appreciate you guys comments. i'm just feeling a little bullied around by this company


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

oh cubbysan you posted that they are liable I don't understand that what makes them liable service dog or not. oh this is a major management company they is doing this.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

sobeservices2 said:


> oh cubbysan you posted that they are liable I don't understand that what makes them liable service dog or not. oh this is a major management company they is doing this.


What I am talking about is that the landlord / management company is liable for anything that happens on their property. If your dog bites someone, whether it is a service dog or a pet, the landlord / management company can be sued by the victim. 

I used to have German Shepherds, and there was one point when I found out that my home insurance no longer covered them. I had to drop my insurance, and go into a state pool, and pay a lot more money for my home insurance and buy an extra binder to cover any harm my german shepherds might of done to other people or property.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Cubby gave you some great info. Go to the www.ada.gov and look for answers. Calling is better. They are a very well versed agency and very helpful.
I read the 8 pages and I really don't think they were that intrusive. It looks that they aren't violating HIPA. The ADA would know for sure.
Tread very carefully. Landlord problems are the worst.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Brave said:


> Hopefully others will chime in. It is my understanding that you cannot be asked why you need your service dog nor what the dog does exactly.


That is the case in stores, but not for housing. The reasoning being you have a much longer relationship with a landlord.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Question, you have two dogs in your avatar, do you have two service dogs? That may change the scenario a bit (I know they have to allow one, but legally I'm not sure how a second fits in).


----------



## AoifeRollo (Jun 1, 2015)

My housing requires a 3 page form to be filled out outlining what accommodations are needed and how the accommodations mitigate the disability. They also specify what doctors can fill out the form. I checked into it, and apparently, it's all legal.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

sobeservices2 said:


> interesting you have a point there about the companies insurance asking for that information. some of the things they're asking for I think it's still a little much. i'm just surprised after three years finally being asked system information. in general they have changed their pet policy and now start charging monthly rents for pets in my personal opinion it's all away to get some sort of money it doesn't bother me too much because I think I should be covered. I think I have rights under the disability act that protect me from companies that make life harder for people with disabilities anyway I'm just looking around that's all I appreciate you guys comments. i'm just feeling a little bullied around by this company


'

You do have rights under the ADA, AND you have rights under HIPPA. They are not allowed to ask you what your illness is, and in fact that cannot ask for a doctor's note that says anything more than you need the dog, and what tasks is is trained to perform for you.

So if they are asking questions about what accommodation you need and how it helps you - I would say they are in the right. If they are asking you for documentation of your illness - then they have no right to do that.

Sounds to me like they are documenting your need, ultimately to support why they are not charging you the pet fee.

Hope this helps - if not don't hesitate to ask more. Sorry I hadn't seen this until now.


----------



## JLC44 (Jun 18, 2013)

I will look over the document they gave you when i get a chance later this afternoon and give you some good links to information.

Edit to add: The link to the document will not open it says permission is needed


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Is it possible they are trying to determine if you need special accommodations that they are responsible for?


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

AoifeRollo said:


> My housing requires a 3 page form to be filled out outlining what accommodations are needed and how the accommodations mitigate the disability. They also specify what doctors can fill out the form. I checked into it, and apparently, it's all legal.


Do you mind sending me what your paper work looked like..


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

JLC44 said:


> I will look over the document they gave you when i get a chance later this afternoon and give you some good links to information.
> 
> Edit to add: The link to the document will not open it says permission is needed



I updated the link
https://drive.google.com/folderview...RQbGs3Q0NZNk5ncFctUmxVNzA2WWw0a3M&usp=sharing


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

I updated the link eveyone that was having a hard time viewing it

https://drive.google.com/folderview...RQbGs3Q0NZNk5ncFctUmxVNzA2WWw0a3M&usp=sharing

I must of had the permissions incorrect on it
sorry here is the new one above ^^


----------



## AoifeRollo (Jun 1, 2015)

sobeservices2 said:


> Do you mind sending me what your paper work looked like..


I don't have it on the computer, but it was almost identical to yours, question-wise, only it stipulated that it must be filled out by a Tricare approved doctor since I live on a military base.


----------

